# New in mudding.



## Knauser (Jul 14, 2014)

Heya y'all.

As the headline states um a newbie in mudding. I was thinking of buying a renny 1000 to start with. My questions are few but valid.

1: i've been looking on youtube and alot got snorkels but hasn't relocated the cooler. No need for it on the 1000?

2: im gonna buy a pair of outlaws 29,5". Do i need a variator kit?

3: outlaw or outlaw 2?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

funny you should say that. i went riding the other day with a small group of three Renegades and their bikes were tricked out with the ussual. but no rack radiator's. On that i have no idea other than maybe the radiator is in a good protected factory location already. I have no idea what a Variator kit is.....On the Outlaws. I dont think i have heard anything negative on here about Original Outlaws, unless you need to find the bottom really fast. i have seen on here were some switch from O2's back to originals. there is a **** ton of threads on here about both Outlaws. probably more than any other tires. search and ye shall have the answer.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Most who get a renegade want the sporty look; relocating the rad up top takes a lot of that look away, BUT is still necessary unless you're on a BIG lift. Seen lots of over heated rides due to stock rad location, it always catches up to them over time.

You will need clutching to offset the tires if you get into any decent mud.

I like my law2's but the originals I still feel are better if you don't mind the smaller wheels.


----------

